# التجسس على الهواتف النقالة



## anvar (14 أكتوبر 2011)

*
تكبير الصورة تم تعديل ابعاد هذه الصورة. انقر هنا لمعاينتها بأبعادها الأصلية.


قصة التجسس على الهواتف النقالة كانت وما زالت على كل لسان. فكيف يتم التجسس على الموبايل؟ ماالتقنية المستعملة؟ وكيف تم أول اكتشاف للتنصت على الموبايل؟

يذكر تقنيون محترفون قصة البدء في التجسس على الهواتف الخلوية انه عند انتشار الهواتف النقالة (الخليوية) بعد عام 1990، كان الاعتقاد الشائع أنه يستحيل مراقبتها والتنصت عليها. لأنها كانت تستعمل نظام GSM، وأمام هذه الصعوبة في المراقبة طلبت وكالة CIA وضع رقائق صغيرة داخل هذه الهواتف لكي تتيسر لها مراقبة المحادثات الجارية خلالها، وبينما كان النقاش يدور حول هذا الأمر، ومدى شرعيته، استطاعت إحدى الشركات الألمانية وهي شركة Rode Schwarz تطوير نظام أطلقت عليه اسم IMSI-catcher وهــواختصـار لـ International Mobile Subscriber Identity استطاعت من خلاله التغلب على هذه الصعوبة واصطياد جميع الإشارات الصادرة من هذه الهواتف وقلبها إلى كلمات مسموعة.



اختراق المكالمات

ويضيف الخبير التقني: «لم تكتف المخابرات الألمانية باختراق المكالمات الجارية بالهواتف النقالة، بل توصلت إلى معرفة مكان المتحدثين أيضاً، كما طورت جهازاً إلكترونياً تستطيع بواسطته استخدام الميكروفون الموجود في الهاتف النقال لينقل جميع الأصوات والمحادثات الجارية حوله، وسرعان ماانتقل هذا النظام الإلكتروني إلى وكالتي NSA و CIA الأميركيتين، وكان هذا التقدم التكنولوجي المذهل هو السبب في اغتيال عدد من القيادات المعروفة. وتقوم أجهزةالاستخبارات في بعض الدول باستخدام تقنية خاصة، إذ لا تحتاج مع تطبيق هذه التقنية مراقبة جميع المكالمات الواردة على المقسمات. ما تقوم به هذه الأجهزة هو تحديد بعض الألفاظ المنتقاة لتقوم أجهزة الترصد بفرزها سواء كانت رسائل كتابية أو صوتية أويكون الرصد للغة معينة. أو يكون الترصد لرقم معين أو رصد بصمة الصوت لشخص مطلوب. ويتيح هذا النظام بعد أن يتم ضبط رقم الشخص المطلوب مراقبته استرجاع المكالمات المسجلة في السابق سواء المكالمات الصادرة أو المكالمات الواردة على الرقم نفسه، ولذلك فإن من الأفضل للذين يخشون على أنفسهم المراقبة من خلال الجوال أن يقوموا باستخدام الشرائح التي تباع من دون مستندات أو بمستندات مزورة، ويقوم باستبدالها كل فترة زمنية، وإذا استخدم الشريحة الثانية فلا يستخدمها على الجهاز القديم وكذلك عليه أن يتخلص من جهازه القديم ببيعه في مكان أو لشخص لا يعرف.



البلوتوث مساعد

وكشف حديثاً عن ثغرات أمنية فادحة في النظام اللاسلكي البلوتوث، الذييتم استخدامه في معظم الهواتف المحمولة. وقد أظهرت تجربته سهولة التجسس على هذه الهواتف.

وتعمد أحد الباحثين الألمانيين التجسس على أرقام الهواتف الشخصية للسياسيين وحراسهم الشخصيين وقادة الأجهزة الأمنية التي تخضع عادة لحماية خاصة و تعتمد على أحدث التقنيات و الخبرات. و استلزم الحصول على تلك الأرقام فقط تقنيات لاسلكية بسيطة. وقام باستئجار إحدى الدراجات وأخذ يجوب في الدائرة الحكومية حيث يوجد البرلمان الألماني في العاصمة برلين. وكل مرة تتوقف فيها إحدى السيارات السوداء الفاخرة يقف هو الآخر على متن دراجته فقط بضع أمتار بالقرب من هذه السيارات ويقوم بمسح إلكتروني، بمساعدة كمبيوتر محمول مخبأ في حقيبة الظهر، بحثاً عن أرقام هواتف الشخصيات السياسية وأفراد الحرس الأمني المرافق لهم. ومن المذهل حقاً أن مدةالتجسس على تلك الهواتف احتاجت فقط 15 ثانية تم خلالها التنصت على الهواتف والاطلاع على الأرقام الشخصية والأرقام المخزنة في تلك الأجهزة. وفي هذا الإطار سارع البرلمان الإنكليزي إلى فرض إجراءات إدارية تقضي بمنع استعمال الأجهزة المجهزة بنظام البلوتوث في مبنى البرلمان. جهاز التنصت على الموبايل موجود و متوافر للكل حتى انه يباع علناً على الانترنت! هل جعلك الأمر تشعر بالخوف وتفكر برمي هاتفك النقال من النافذ
*


----------



## salarose (15 أكتوبر 2011)

تسلم على هال لموضوع شيق


----------



## anvar (15 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا للكلمات الطيبة


----------

